# A few hours in Truro



## telbert (Dec 15, 2016)

Got to attend a site meeting in Truro on  Tuesday next week and I might have a couple of hours for a mooch around before I head back. What's worth seeing?  Looking at the area between the train station  and Boscawan street which  is quite  close to the cathedral .


----------



## two sheds (Dec 15, 2016)

Errrrm can I get back to you on this?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 15, 2016)

The Top 10 Things to Do in Truro 2016 - TripAdvisor - Find What to Do Today, This Weekend, or in December


----------



## two sheds (Dec 15, 2016)

I normally just go round the charity shops - they have good ones. Cathedral (one of only two three-spired cathedrals in England, but much newer at about 1900 than the other one in Lichfield) although I'm not sure I've been round it myself, and Museum had a lot of geological samples and a coach as I recall. 

Other local attractions include toggle and bakunin, of course.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 15, 2016)

two sheds said:


> I normally just go round the charity shops - they have good ones. Cathedral (one of only two three-spired cathedrals in England, but much newer at about 1900 than the other one in Lichfield) although I'm not sure I've been round it myself, and Museum had a lot of geological samples and a coach as I recall.
> 
> Other local attractions include toggle and bakunin, of course.


do you mean toggle and Bakunin?


----------



## two sheds (Dec 15, 2016)

I do indeed mean toggle and Bakunin.


----------



## Poot (Dec 15, 2016)

We loved the museum, which is not far from the station, but it depends what you like, really.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 15, 2016)

I suppose you've not got time for the red light district?


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Dec 15, 2016)

'Jack and the Beanstalk' is on at the Hall for Cornwall...  actually, I'd just go with the llamas.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 15, 2016)

Backatcha Bandit said:


> 'Jack and the Beanstalk' is on at the Hall for Cornwall...



that looks an adventure of gigantic proportions!


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Dec 15, 2016)

Can't even afford a D-list ex-soap star. 

I think it would be more fun having your toenails pulled out with rusty pliers.  By llamas.


----------



## RoyReed (Dec 16, 2016)

The Cathedral's definitely worth a visit (even if it is Victorian).




Truro Cathedral by Roy Reed, on Flickr




Truro Cathedral by Roy Reed, on Flickr




Truro Cathedral by Roy Reed, on Flickr


----------



## two sheds (Dec 16, 2016)

I heard that the architect of the cathedral who was brought in was told at the time that the Bath stone used wouldn't weather well in Cornwall but went ahead and used it anyway. It's now being restored and apparently they're replacing some of the detailed work with a Cotswold stone.

The BIG restoration - Truro Cathedral


----------



## Smoking kills (Dec 17, 2016)

The Hall for Cornwall used to have a good market indoors on Tuesdays, might still have. The pannier market does OK fast food, dreckly.  Very good local produce market on Lemon Quay.


----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 17, 2016)

I like taking children to Truro museum. They have an ancient pot with a label saying DO NOT TOUCH  It sets of an alarm that excites the museum staff  

Other than that I'd stick to doing the charity shops - the red light areas a bit disappointing to be honest


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Dec 17, 2016)

Ground Elder said:


> the red light areas a bit disappointing to be honest









Depends when you go.


----------



## telbert (Dec 20, 2016)

Truro was poxy.


----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 20, 2016)

You were warned


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Dec 20, 2016)

Yeah, but... _llamas_.


----------



## dm1 (Mar 16, 2017)

You wouldn't be the first person to be disappointed with Truro. I looked forward to the 'City'......they called it cosmopolitan, vibrant - what a load of horse! It's a town, same as many other towns except someone built a catherderal there. There isnt much there, not much going on - in fact the only people that think it is cool is the council and the estate agents that buy into the twoddle. If it was such a jewel, dredge the freaking river so water can flow into the docks, might look quite nice then rather than sludge and shpping trolleys.


----------

